# Kimber Grand Raptor, Springfield TRP, STI Lawman?



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking at these three. Leaning towards the STI Lawson since I have an STI Trojan in 9mm now. Thoughts? This would be a range gun and home defense.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

of those three i would pick the springer TRP, without hesitation. :mrgreen:


----------

